# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: ogen en houding 2

## peteroomens

Zoals vorige keer aangegeven, kom ik een aantal keren terug op de relatie ogen en houding. In mijn houdingspraktijk heb ik veel kinderen gezien en behandeld die volgens hun (huis)arts en vaak ook hun ouders, een 'slechte' houding hadden. Welke volwassene heeft vroeger niet van zijn/haar ouders te horen gekregen 'slof niet zo', 'loop rechtop' en 'schouders naar achter'. Soms lopen kinderen inderdaad wat gebogen omdat ze zich te lang voelen en niet willen opvallen. De manier waarop en het langdurig zitten in klaslokalen is ook voor verbetering vatbaar.
Toch kunnen er ook redenen zijn waarom kinderen verkeerd en of voorover lopen, bijvoorbeeld wanneer ze bijziend zijn. De vorige keer gaf ik al het voorbeeld van het 13-jarige meisje met rugklachten.

Er kunnen zich, naast houdingsklachten, echter andere problemen voordoen. Het lezen en soms ook het rekenen kan bemoeilijkt worden. Kinderen kunnen zich niet goed concentreren, zijn sneller moe aan hun ogen, lezen letters in een onjuiste volgorde en hebben sowieso een hekel aan lezen. Begrijpelijk wordt in eerste instantie gedacht aan dyslexie. Maar dit hoeft niet altijd het geval te zijn. De motorische spieren van de ogen kunnen hieraan debet zijn; de ogen werken dan niet goed samen. Hoe je daar achter kunt komen, en hoe dit te behandelen, leg ik de volgende keer uit.

Peter

----------

